# Stus MDien Cycle



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

Just a basic log of my MDien cycle for anyone that might be interested

 Aim of cycle: to lose body fat while maintaining current weight

 CYCLE:

 wk1: MD 12mg
 wk2: MD 16mg
 wk3: MD 16mg

 may do another week depending on sides

 PCT:

 wk1: Novla 40mg 
 wk2: Nolva 30mg
 wk3: Nolva 20mg

 Additional Sups: L-Arginine, Now Foods Liver Support, Now Foods Super Antioxidants

 STATS:

 Height: 5'8
 Current weight: 172lbs
 Bodyfat: 14-15%

 TARGET:

 Height 6'0 (j/k)
 Weight: 174lbs
 Bodyfat: 11%

 Current Cals 3500+ tapering down to 3000 by the end of the cycle

 Training Split - HIT

 Monday: Chest, Tris, Bis

 Wednesday: Back

 Friday: Legs, Shoulders

 Sat: Core, Abs, Cardio


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

*Day 4*

Trained chest, bis, tris today. Gym was pretty much empty so got a free personal training session from one of the guys who works there. He absolutely killed me on the dips.

  Recovery seems to have improved a bit but nothing significant to report yet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

I ran one cycle at 8-12mg.  I think 16 might be alittle high man.  G'luck with the cycle though.  You're goals like VERY acheivable.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> STATS:
> 
> Height: 5'8
> Current weight: 172lbs
> ...



Not trying to sound the pessimist here, but based on your targets, you want to drop 5lbs of fat while adding 7lbs of LBM. I'm not sure i see you dropping the fat on over 3000kcals over three weeks.

But good luck in trying all the same. This'll work more as a recomp which is a good thing.


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I ran one cycle at 8-12mg. I think 16 might be alittle high man. G'luck with the cycle though. You're goals like VERY acheivable.


  There are guys on AM running higher doses for longer than me but if you think 16s too high ill stick at 12



			
				TCD said:
			
		

> Not trying to sound the pessimist here, but based on your targets, you want to drop 5lbs of fat while adding 7lbs of LBM. I'm not sure i see you dropping the fat on over 3000kcals over three weeks.
> 
> But good luck in trying all the same. This'll work more as a recomp which is a good thing.


  3000 cals is about maintanence for me do you think it would be worth aiming for a bit lower than that?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

Your maintenance level is 17kcals/lb BW?

Jesus H. Christ on a moped driving through Brixton in a KKK outfit. You must have some badass partitioning. You musta really let yourself slip to get up to 14-15%!

If that is true what you say, then just ignore me and go for it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

You won't add 7lbs of LBM, but you'll hit your target weight.  The goal looks realistic to me.


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Your maintenance level is 17kcals/lb BW?
> 
> Jesus H. Christ on a moped driving through Brixton in a KKK outfit. You must have some badass partitioning. You musta really let yourself slip to get up to 14-15%!
> 
> If that is true what you say, then just ignore me and go for it.


 Beer, pizza and xmas is what helped to get me to 14-15%

 lol Ive had to walk to the underground station in brixton at about 5am its not a nice place in the day, its even worse at night.  Mind you some of Newcastle and Sunderland aint that great either.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

He wants to hit the target weight, but also reduce his bodyfat by 3-4%. That is what is not realistic in three weeks. At least not on MDien.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Beer, pizza and xmas is what helped to get me to 14-15%
> 
> lol Ive had to walk to the underground station in brixton at about 5am its not a nice place in the day, its even worse at night.  Mind you some of Newcastle and Sunderland aint that great either.



I don't know much about Scumderland really, other than they're all tramps.

There are about 7-8 _really_ bad parts of Newcastle. I live in and around 4 of them.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> He wants to hit the target weight, but also reduce his bodyfat by 3-4%. That is what is not realistic in three weeks. At least not on MDien.


I'm saying he'll drop the fat, and hit the target weight (but with mostly water).  It's up to him wether or not he builds the muscle.


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

Scumderland - You must be a newcastle fan

 Be interesting so see if Bellamy is still on your books by the end of the day. I hear he just turned down the offer from the Brummies


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

I am a newcastle fan.... and guiness


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I am a newcastle fan.... and guiness


 This is a cutting cycle mentioning the word guiness in my log again an il have to ban you


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

mmmmm Guiness 


That glass looks so lonely.  We should fill it with that COLD stout 











O ya,  have a great cycle man


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Scumderland - You must be a newcastle fan
> 
> Be interesting so see if Bellamy is still on your books by the end of the day. I hear he just turned down the offer from the Brummies



Get serious, i'm not gonna have Newcastle as my location and be supporting the mackums.

Born and bread here.

Yeah, i hear he's hoping Celtic will come and get him on loan.


----------



## Stu (Jan 31, 2005)

Half my families mackum. thankfully im from the better half. I was seeing a brough girl for a while, damn northern girls are goers! shame she was married


----------



## Robboe (Jan 31, 2005)

Haha.

P.s. I hate half of you.


----------



## Stu (Feb 1, 2005)

*Day 5*



			
				TCD said:
			
		

> Haha.
> 
> P.s. I hate half of you.


  Yeah well i inherited the northern ability for drinking but i mananaged to avoid that accent

  I can translate geordie into english quite well



			
				Myself said:
			
		

> Recovery seems to have improved a bit but nothing significant to report yet.


  Gonna have to retract this statement recovery aint up at all. In fact chest and tris ache more than usual


----------



## Robboe (Feb 1, 2005)

You'd have trouble interpretting my accent if i really turned it on.


----------



## Stu (Feb 2, 2005)

*Day 6*

Did back today, i think the stuff is starting to kick in seemed to be able to add a couple more reps on some exercises. nipples are a bit puffy today so i guess thats a sign that somethings happening


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Day 7*

After feeling pretty good yesterday things kind of went down hill last night woke up feeling rough as hell this morning. I feel the likely hood of me chucking today is fairly high. I don't think the Mdien has anything to do with it but i do not feel well at all


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> After feeling pretty good yesterday things kind of went down hill last night woke up feeling rough as hell this morning. I feel the likely hood of me chucking today is fairly high. I don't think the Mdien has anything to do with it but i do not feel well at all


If you have alot of drainage, sinus pressure and an iffy stomache.. that's a common symptom with MD and M1-t.  Lower the dosage.


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> If you have alot of drainage, sinus pressure and an iffy stomache.. that's a common symptom with MD and M1-t. Lower the dosage.


 Yeah stomach is iffy, and i got a nice headache no sinus problems tho

 Ill see how i feel by the end of the day if im still rough il drop it to 8mg. It seems a bit pointless being on cycle if i cant eat anything


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> It seems a bit pointless being on cycle if i cant eat anything


Exactly!  This was the problem i had with mD.  

Higher Power MD?


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Exactly!  This was the problem i had with mD.
> 
> Higher Power MD?


 no its UL

 its not even really done anything for me either i know im only seven days in but still


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> no its UL
> 
> its not even really done anything for me either i know im only seven days in but still


With MD and M1t, I don't see any positive results until at least 18 days into the cycle.  But the neusia and sinus effects hit me within the first day.  

So that's another reason i'm on my last cycle.  A cycle to me, means at least a month of feeling like I have the flu.  And I still force myself to eat 4000cals  

I'd rather have fun


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> With MD and M1t, I don't see any positive results until at least 18 days into the cycle. But the neusia and sinus effects hit me within the first day.
> 
> So that's another reason i'm on my last cycle. A cycle to me, means at least a month of feeling like I have the flu. And I still force myself to eat 4000cals
> 
> I'd rather have fun


 At least i didnt spend loadsa money on this stuff, if i dont get better im just gonna sell this shit off, iv got finals comming up i cant be dealing with feeling ill


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 3, 2005)

Almost all PHs/PS have given me some sinus issues, but MD gave me it from the start.  Dont care though, I am still eating like a madman, though gaseous also (wife hates that).  They all have some sides, a little sinus shit is nothing.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 3, 2005)

Alright Post #500!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Alright Post #500!!!


I turned over #5000 today 

About the sinus thing, it got so bad on an m1t cycle for me that I was vomitting. (that much drainage.)


----------



## vellanator (Feb 3, 2005)

That's gnarly - hope I don't have problems like that when I give it a shot...


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Almost all PHs/PS have given me some sinus issues, but MD gave me it from the start. Dont care though, I am still eating like a madman, though gaseous also (wife hates that). They all have some sides, a little sinus shit is nothing.


 Its not the sinus shit thats the problem i dont think my stomach agrees with this stuff


----------

